# [ORACLE] Externes Programm aus PLSQL Package ausführen



## XChris (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss aus einem PLSQL Package (Oracle) ein externes Shell Programm aufrufen. Hat jemand hierfür eine Lösung? Das externe Programm steht auf dem Server, wo auch Oracle drauf läuft.

Chris


----------



## sheel (22. September 2011)

Hi

http://www.akadia.com/services/ora_extproc_nt.html

Gruß


----------

